# Is World War III about to start?



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been paying attention to the news and it seems that just about all six populated continents have some sort of conflict either happening in a state of "warm" war (actually firing at each other but no official declaration of war). I have composed this list of the countries that are going at it:

Iran vs. Israel, (Iran, Syria, China, and Russia) vs. N.A.T.O countries, China vs. Japan, Turkey vs. Syria, US vs. Muslim Terrorist the world over, North Korea vs. South Korea, Taiwan vs. China, the African Union vs. the Muslim threat, Pakistan vs. India, Argentina vs. Britain, Sudan vs. North Sudan, (Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, and the "Arab Spring" vs. the US.

I could go on, but at this point I think in my opinion that it is all too clear that we are on the brink of World War III. All we are doing now is choosing who will be the Allies and who will be the "Axis" powers.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

It's all bushes fault....just kidding.it does appear that way.very scary world.hopefully it does not become nuclear here.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have breaking news alerts sent to my Blackberry, some nasty stuff going on out there, As far as a Canadians point of view, we as North Ameicans are not prepared for war, factories need to be st up to feed the war machine and people to work em, how are we going to get the 18-35yr olds to put down their toys n do some manual labour let alone go to war, it will be us old farts maning production lines, foced labour camps, and draft policies come into affect.
God bless those who sign up so freely to the armed forces to protect our way of life !!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If it is a nuclear war factories would be no help. If it is not nuclear why bother?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah if you have too much negative news you think war is always about to happen. Every little greivince between countries turns into a pending war even while diplomats are just committed to wagging fingers.


----------



## imamanrawr (Jul 26, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> I have breaking news alerts sent to my Blackberry, some nasty stuff going on out there, As far as a Canadians point of view, we as North Ameicans are not prepared for war, factories need to be st up to feed the war machine and people to work em, how are we going to get the 18-35yr olds to put down their toys n do some manual labour let alone go to war, it will be us old farts maning production lines, foced labour camps, and draft policies come into affect.
> God bless those who sign up so freely to the armed forces to protect our way of life !!


Ya think the reason 18 - 35 year olds aren't doing manual labor might involve the fact that in this day and age manual labor doesn't pay much?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

imamanrawr said:


> Ya think the reason 18 - 35 year olds aren't doing manual labor might involve the fact that in this day and age manual labor doesn't pay much?


Gotta love labor unions...


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

While I do agree that most countries do disagree a lot, the countries I mentioned have or are currently actually exchanging everything from small arms fire to mortar rounds/artillery rounds. As is the case with Turkey and Syria, the Syrian government is killing its own people, China and Japan are going at it by China sending its Navy to "protect" fishing fleets around a resource (minerals and oil) rich group of islands last year the Chinese navy rammed a Japanese coast guard ship, Afghanistan is obvious, Iran sent a drone into Israeli air space, none of this just seems like a small "disagreement".


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Yeah if you have too much negative news you think war is always about to happen. Every little greivince between countries turns into a pending war even while diplomats are just committed to wagging fingers.


Truth! We have been on the brink of WW3 since just after WW2. It will happen but not today.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought it was being started as the last troops were leaving Vietnam.We're just waiting for all countrie to get prepared and have the bomb.


----------



## ralfy (Oct 12, 2012)

No allies or axis powers, just military powers following a financial elite:


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to start a colony in space and leave all this craziness.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Not yet. Though, the pieces are moving into place.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Yeah if you have too much negative news you think war is always about to happen. Every little greivince between countries turns into a pending war even while diplomats are just committed to wagging fingers.


Just being a smart ass but looking at Israel going at it the last two days (week of Nov 12-16 2012) it seems that it ain't a little grievance especially when Syrian forces have made incursions into Israel. Food for thought.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

"I do not know with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."
-Albert Einstein


----------



## josephmrtn (Sep 18, 2012)

how about a civil war? my mom said texas and north carolina both have enough signuatures on there petitions to leave the union that the white house has to pay attention to them... im not sure what obummer is gonna try to do about it but he prob will try to do something to stop em, or convince em to stay w the union


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> I have breaking news alerts sent to my Blackberry, some nasty stuff going on out there, As far as a Canadians point of view, we as North Ameicans are not prepared for war, factories need to be st up to feed the war machine and people to work em, how are we going to get the 18-35yr olds to put down their toys n do some manual labour let alone go to war, it will be us old farts maning production lines, foced labour camps, and draft policies come into affect.
> God bless those who sign up so freely to the armed forces to protect our way of life !!


This Old Fart will to do whatever it takes with in reason for his country! I do not belive in a lot of what we are doing. But I love my country.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

All of this has been going on for a long time. Chaos and stupidity is the rule not the exception. I wouldnt get too worked up about it. There is always about 3500 wars going on in the world at any given time. Maybe a good war to wipe out some of the 7billion people and jump start the economy will have a positive end anyway. The means suck but maybe the end will be positive. Prep appropriately and hope for the best just like with everything else.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

josephmrtn said:


> how about a civil war? my mom said texas and north carolina both have enough signuatures on there petitions to leave the union that the white house has to pay attention to them... im not sure what obummer is gonna try to do about it but he prob will try to do something to stop em, or convince em to stay w the union


There are more states that have reached the 25,000 signatures, GA two days ago was over 60,000 - today Ga isn't even listed...


----------



## ChicoDaMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Erick3758 said:


> It's all bushes fault


 Hahaha
Thanks for the laugh. To think we get another 4 years of it! :-/


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just don't flood yur asses to Texas thinkin we'll baby sit ya'll.

Bring food and ammo for you and your family. Liberals will be refused.
We'll find out if any slipped in when the workin starts.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Gotta love labor unions...


*Yea there go my twinkies!! bastards...*:club::club:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

josephmrtn said:


> how about a civil war? my mom said texas and north carolina both have enough signuatures on there petitions to leave the union that the white house has to pay attention to them... im not sure what obummer is gonna try to do about it but he prob will try to do something to stop em, or convince em to stay w the union


*Keep in mind all those folks who signed that petition now have their names in the OH Shit collection box..

I might add that who ever heard of anybody asking the oppressor to let them go?..
Only way out is to just walk out and be prepared to fight and probably die for your beliefs *


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think world war III is coming. And I don't think anyone is going to succeed. But I do think bad bad times are a comin'. Economic collapse is imminent.


----------



## josephmrtn (Sep 18, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *Keep in mind all those folks who signed that petition now have their names in the OH Shit collection box..
> 
> I might add that who ever heard of anybody asking the oppressor to let them go?..
> Only way out is to just walk out and be prepared to fight and probably die for your beliefs*


yeah but how is the gubberment gonna "take care of" 60,000 people?
i think ur prob right unfortunenantly........ 
(my spelling is atrociose sorry, never been a strong point of mine)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *Keep in mind all those folks who signed that petition now have their names in the OH Shit collection box..
> 
> I might add that who ever heard of anybody asking the oppressor to let them go?..
> Only way out is to just walk out and be prepared to fight and probably die for your beliefs *


Well isn't that pretty much what the stuff leading to and THE Declaration of Independence was. And didn't many great men sign their names to it knowing if we failed they were sure to be executed? It DOES have to start somewhere.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

josephmrtn said:


> how about a civil war? my mom said texas and north carolina both have enough signuatures on there petitions to leave the union that the white house has to pay attention to them... im not sure what obummer is gonna try to do about it but he prob will try to do something to stop em, or convince em to stay w the union


Most of the people signing the petitions are simply engaging in a public temper tantrum. They don't want to leave because no one has yet articulated what they'd be moving towards, how it would work, what they'd do with the people in their state that wanted to stay in America, and so on.

These petitions are simply the first step. Leaders of a secessionist movement have to emerge, a vision has to be worked out, support has to be built, negotiations entered into, and then hard men have to emerge who are willing to pay a high price to bring victory and liberty to those they stand with. Look at how Quebec fared with their bid for independence. They missed gaining a majority "by that much" due to the ethnic vote in that province and so they're still around, just as itching for independence but not willing to endure the sacrifices to get it or, to put it another way, they're willing to respect the wishes of the majority in their province who didn't want to secede. Do you seriously imagine that even one movement in the US is that far advanced in the process and has even a portion of the support that was found in Quebec?

As for what Obama will say, his spokesman will phrase it in polite language but the subtext will be "Get stuffed losers, I won. Live with it."


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Most of the people signing the petitions are simply engaging in a public temper tantrum. They don't want to leave because no one has yet articulated what they'd be moving towards, how it would work, what they'd do with the people in their state that wanted to stay in America, and so on.
> 
> These petitions are simply the first step. Leaders of a secessionist movement have to emerge, a vision has to be worked out, support has to be built, negotiations entered into, and then hard men have to emerge who are willing to pay a high price to bring victory and liberty to those they stand with. Look at how Quebec fared with their bid for independence. They missed gaining a majority "by that much" due to the ethnic vote in that province and so they're still around, just as itching for independence but not willing to endure the sacrifices to get it or, to put it another way, they're willing to respect the wishes of the majority in their province who didn't want to secede. Do you seriously imagine that even one movement in the US is that far advanced in the process and has even a portion of the support that was found in Quebec?
> 
> As for what Obama will say, his spokesman will phrase it in polite language but the subtext will be "Get stuffed losers, I won. Live with it."


And that "Get stuffed" comment, might just be what is needed to make a few leaders come forward too... Don't you think.... Heck, I have been thinking about running for congress or senate cause I am so sick of this shit... But have to convince the wife first


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> I might add that who ever heard of anybody asking the oppressor to let them go?..
> 
> Only way out is to just walk out and be prepared to fight and probably die for your beliefs


Exactly. No oppressor is going to take pity on these wimpering fools and grant them freedom.

This is just pathetic. Asking to be released from bondage. Suck it up pansies. If you want to secede, then work for that goal. When times comes to negotiate, negotiate from a position of strength. Right now you have no strength at all, in fact, if there was such a thing as negative strength, you'd have it on steroids and off the meter.

I can guarantee you if I was inclined to secession the last thing I'd want to do is stand with the pansywaists who signed a petition asking for freedom from their oppressor. This shows serious judgment issues.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

invision said:


> And that "Get stuffed" comment, might just be what is needed to make a few leaders come forward too... Don't you think.... Heck, I have been thinking about running for congress or senate cause I am so sick of this shit... But have to convince the wife first


What did Obama tell Boehner back in 2009? "I won." So, the character of the response would be the same, the kind of shoving it in your face aspect, but as much as I'd love to hear a Presidential spokesman say "Get stuffed losers" that'll never happen.

For leaders to arise I would think that they were serious about this issue which, to me, means that this should have been occupying their lives long before the election. I haven't heard of any secessionist movements with prominent spokesmen, have you?

Sure, someone could come out of the woodworks because all movements have to start somewhere, but if a leader does emerge and this is a new thought for them, what are they going to lead the people toward? They don't have a clue yet what they want.


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

None of ya'll are gonna like my view. 
I accept that.
The species homosapien is not worth saving.
If we go to war, I hope it is Nukes. I hope that every country whit them all launches at the same time so that all the bombs go off and every living thing on the rock is wiped off.
I see enough people who worship ignorance, Greed being the main goal in life. Screwing the other guy over just so you can have more of something you didn't need anyhow.
yea, if they asked me if "Mr Frost, would you be willing to push.. damn he pushed it before we even finished asking."


----------



## Frost (Nov 8, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> *Keep in mind all those folks who signed that petition now have their names in the OH Shit collection box..
> Don't matter none. The petitions was started by Civilians, not the legal representatives.
> In other words. The govener of Texas looked at the president and said "yea they did it. No sir, they do NOT speak for the state."
> 
> ...


Sir, We as Americans, have been doing that for a Very long time. That's one of the main reasons, that and, Isoroku Yamamoto Fleet Admiral and Commander-in-Chief of the Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) during World War II said "You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass."
and the good ole "ye can have ma guns when ya pry em outa ma dead cold fingers."


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Frost said:


> The species homosapien is not worth saving.


And yet you keep waking up every morning and then you go to sleep every night. Then you repeat this process the next day. Why is that? Aren't you a **** sapien? Why don't you act on your hatred of humanity and make the world a better place so that Bambi can frolic in the woods knowing that the world has been improved by having one less **** sapien around corrupting the pureness of Gaia?

But let me guess, you're different, right? You're worth saving. You're an asset to a post-apocalyptic world.

Don't worry, you're not alone. This "burn it down and let me be in charge" attitude is at the core of the liberal world view.

Seriously though, you should join this movement and I hope it's not too late for you, meaning I hope you didn't go against your personal anti-humanity ethos and actually pollute the world even more by bringing children into it, you know, yet more of those icky **** sapiens ruining the world for Bambi and slugs and ants and ferns.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> *Keep in mind all those folks who signed that petition now have their names in the OH Shit collection box..
> 
> I might add that who ever heard of anybody asking the oppressor to let them go?..
> Only way out is to just walk out and be prepared to fight and probably die for your beliefs *


Never gonna happen. This generation doesn't have what it takes to try.The Civil war was a war to stop cessation. The percentages favor the establishment ,unfortunantly.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Bravo_12v said:


> Just being a smart ass but looking at Israel going at it the last two days (week of Nov 12-16 2012) it seems that it ain't a little grievance especially when Syrian forces have made incursions into Israel. Food for thought.


The Likud Party is desperate to start a war right now. Netanyahu has postponed their elections twice and has been posturing, blustering, releasing attack outlines on Iran, they've been offing Iranian scientists and were caught posing as CIA to fund terror in Iran and Afghanistan (paying Jundallah) back when Bush was in office.

Netanyahu wants a war to be re-elected. The new election date is in January. IMO, he was hoping for a Romney win because Romney was being the lap boy, stating that Iran can't even have peaceful capability. 
I don't think people realize how close we are right now. How will it start for us? I go with the opinion that our electric grid will be attacked and blamed on terrorists. Terrorists we have to go kill in the middle east.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

josephmrtn said:


> how about a civil war? my mom said texas and north carolina both have enough signuatures on there petitions to leave the union that the white house has to pay attention to them... im not sure what obummer is gonna try to do about it but he prob will try to do something to stop em, or convince em to stay w the union


Your state legislature will not act on it.



CrackbottomLouis said:


> Maybe a good war to wipe out some of the 7billion people


All the people on the planet could fit into Jacksonville Florida. Now there _are_ some useless eaters we could do without.



Moby76065 said:


> Just don't flood yur asses to Texas thinkin we'll baby sit ya'll.
> 
> Liberals will be refused.


The founding fathers were liberals.



hiwall said:


> I don't think world war III is coming. And I don't think anyone is going to succeed. But I do think bad bad times are a comin'. Economic collapse is imminent.


That's why WWIII is coming. We can't have people standing around hungry bitchin' about the people who caused the economic collapse. They'll give us something else to focus on.



Frost said:


> None of ya'll are gonna like my view.
> I accept that.
> The species homosapien is not worth saving.
> If we go to war, I hope it is Nukes. I hope that every country whit them all launches at the same time so that all the bombs go off and every living thing on the rock is wiped off.
> ...


I'm going to argue semantics. White people and most African Americans have more Neanderthal DNA than **** Sapien DNA. For whites it's about 4.7 % Neand compared to .3% Sapien. That's from memory though.
:factor10:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

tenOC said:


> I'm going to argue semantics. *White people and most African Americans have more Neanderthal DNA than **** Sapien DNA.* For whites it's about 4.7 % Neand compared to .3% Sapien. That's from memory though.
> :factor10:


Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. Is that advice really so hard for you to follow? I cannot believe that people as ignorant as you exist. Think about what you're writing. It's clear from your statement that you don't know what the term "**** sapiens" is referring to. There certainly has been Neanderthal introgression into humanity's genomic structure, thus putting lie to the liberal claim that we're all alike, and Sub-Saharan Africans and those descended from that population, are notably lacking the signature of this introgression, but never mind all that. Look at your math - if whites are 4.7% Neanderthal and 0.3% "sapien", then what the hell comprises the remaining 95% of **** sapiens? Martians?

Oh, BTW, the next Israeli elections have to be held in Oct. 2013, so your claim that Netanyahu canceled 2 elections is misleading. There was talk of holding early elections, elections before the mandate expired, as is the prerogative of governments in parliamentary systems without fixed election terms.

The rest of your commentary is unsupported gibberish. Just because you can write something doesn't make it true, accurate or, in your case, interesting.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope, don't think WWIII is about to start. I do think some idiot or band of idiots will use a dirty bomb or a nuke at some point. My guess it is it won't be a major player, they seem too financially connected.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

*Is World War III about to start?*

*NO!!, *it's just politicians and big business in all countries playing the fear factor head games, the more they can keep the public in all countries scared, the more controll they can get and the more they can steal from your wallets by keeping the price of everything you buy up, gas,food,autos,lumber,appliances,grain,animal food ect,. everything including taxes.
look at all the skirmishes that keep starting all over the world weekly and the media feeds the public what they want to hear and the bloody pictures that they want to see, yet always within 24 hours while the fighting is going on, the politicians start the peace talks, no one really wants a war, but long as they can screw over the peoples heads, they feel good.
then of corse N Korea and or Iran have to send out a missile every other week to keep the fear factor going. Politicians all over the world are in bed together, if not we could stop this crap in 24 hrs.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> Is World War III about to start?
> 
> NO!!, it's just politicians and big business in all countries playing the fear factor head games, the more they can keep the public in all countries scared, the more controll they can get and the more they can steal from your wallets by keeping the price of everything you buy up, gas,food,autos,lumber,appliances,grain,animal food ect,. everything including taxes.
> look at all the skirmishes that keep starting all over the world weekly and the media feeds the public what they want to hear and the bloody pictures that they want to see, yet always within 24 hours while the fighting is going on, the politicians start the peace talks, no one really wants a war, but long as they can screw over the peoples heads, they feel good.
> then of corse N Korea and or Iran have to send out a missile every other week to keep the fear factor going. Politicians all over the world are in bed together, if not we could stop this crap in 24 hrs.


Omg, really? Business is involved at that level so they can increase prices, thus increase profits? Now that one got me laughing deep down, thanks for a good laugh to start a Monday off right.

Seriously, point out the facts of that statement... I would love to educate myself some of your theories.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> And yet you keep waking up every morning and then you go to sleep every night. Then you repeat this process the next day. Why is that? Aren't you a **** sapien? Why don't you act on your hatred of humanity and make the world a better place so that Bambi can frolic in the woods knowing that the world has been improved by having one less **** sapien around corrupting the pureness of Gaia?
> 
> But let me guess, you're different, right? You're worth saving. You're an asset to a post-apocalyptic world.
> 
> ...


Man Bobbb, your on a roll and actually beat me to putting up something similar....

If we as a race are so bad, why remain in the race at all?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The fed added 2.5 trillion dollars to the national debt in 2008 and 2009. That's the inflation. "Price inflation" lags currency inflation and that's what you're feeling now.

QE III and IV will pile on more. There are currency wars going on now. Obama's State of the Union almost 2 yrs ago was that he would double exports in 2 yrs. You do that by driving the dollar down (thru currency war) so foreign nations buy your 'cheaper' goods. That sounded great when he said it unless you realize it makes everything in country more expensive. Checked tire prices since that time? Up 35%. Partly due to tax policy, yes. But how else do you double your exports on a short term cycle?

There's no bigger business than DOD ad DOEnergy business. And they love wartime spending. Cyber attacks will happen, and I say soon (prior to or just after the Israeli elections in Jan--my SWAG). Cyber attacks on banking and possibly your power grid will be interrupted and blamed on terrorists. In reality it's just more steering of the people to further give up their rights and freedoms.

At the same time, I don't think our government wants to disrupt holiday spending.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome thread.....:congrat:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

invision said:


> Man Bobbb, your on a roll and actually beat me to putting up something similar....
> 
> If we as a race are so bad, why remain in the race at all?


I have Bobbb on ignore so I don't see his posts, but his statement is wrong according to recent studies. We're more Neanderthal than **** Sapien, by a large amount.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> What did Obama tell Boehner back in 2009? "I won." So, the character of the response would be the same, the kind of shoving it in your face aspect, but as much as I'd love to hear a Presidential spokesman say "Get stuffed losers" that'll never happen.
> 
> For leaders to arise I would think that they were serious about this issue which, to me, means that this should have been occupying their lives long before the election. I haven't heard of any secessionist movements with prominent spokesmen, have you?
> 
> Sure, someone could come out of the woodworks because all movements have to start somewhere, but if a leader does emerge and this is a new thought for them, what are they going to lead the people toward? They don't have a clue yet what they want.


Oh I agree, I would never sign the petitions, but I think as a freedom of speech these have demonstrated that people are upset... Now, I also agree that someone could step forward, but even with the use of social media to bring it to a head, we as a nation and a country as to soft to see action actually committed... To me it would be a different concept of the worse than stupid occupy movement.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

(1) Occupy was just aiding Hurricane Sandy victims while FEMA can't--even though we pay hugely for FEMA. 
(2) Occupy is also working on small scale debt dissolution. When property debt gets written off by large corporations it is sold into the secondary recovery sector. You know, the debt collectors who buy it for 5 to 10 cents on the dollar and call people everyday in hopes of getting 20% back? Well Occupy is buying it on the secondary market and retiring the debt instead of dunning people for it.
That's my kinda stupid.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

tenOC said:


> (1) Occupy was just aiding Hurricane Sandy victims while FEMA can't--even though we pay hugely for FEMA.
> (2) Occupy is also working on small scale debt dissolution. When property debt gets written off by large corporations it is sold into the secondary recovery sector. You know, the debt collectors who buy it for 5 to 10 cents on the dollar and call people everyday in hopes of getting 20% back? Well Occupy is buying it on the secondary market and retiring the debt instead of dunning people for it.
> That's my kinda stupid.


The occupy Wall Street movement is helping sandy victims! What are they loaning them their tents? Please show that press release...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> The occupy Wall Street movement is helping sandy victims! What are they loaning them their tents? Please show that press release...


Yeah, I tried a few different Google searches and came up with nothing.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

To the guys staying on the topic thank you, and to those who ain't could we please stay on the subject of "could world war 3 be right around the corner?"

I for one think we have been in it for a long time, seeing as we have been at war for a decade +, it is just taking people a long time to realize it. But it is true that "great" wars start off due to poor economies just look at WW I and II.


----------



## LowJoe73 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think world war 3 has begun. May take a year or so for it to be a full scale world war. But I do think this is the start of it


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

(1) Go to startpage.com 
(2) enter "Occupy hurricane sandy "
(3) View results.
(4) Rinse. Repeat.

"Rolling Jubilee" is the next activist program they're starting. 

Back to topic. Since we're currently at war in a specific region against "Terror" and IMO we will remain at war with the same noun or is it a verb(?)  regardless of nation, we are probably already in WWIII.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

tenOC said:


> (1) Go to startpage.com
> (2) enter "Occupy hurricane sandy "
> (3) View results.
> (4) Rinse. Repeat.
> ...


No thanks... Don't want a cookie on my machine from that group... Lol.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Bravo_12v said:


> To the guys staying on the topic thank you, and to those who ain't could we please stay on the subject of "could world war 3 be right around the corner?"
> 
> I for one think we have been in it for a long time, seeing as we have been at war for a decade +, it is just taking people a long time to realize it. But it is true that "great" wars start off due to poor economies just look at WW I and II.


Yeah, it's probably started, however, I don't think it will be a traditional military war like the first two.

You have to add, technogolgy aspect into it. Countries will hire terrorist to destroy our infrastructure here in the US.

We'll also fight things on the financial side as well. I believe other countries are trying to cripple us financially. Therefore making a military war much easier. Obama is even wanting to make severe cuts to our military.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

@Techrun, yeah I can see that and I agree with you on using "third party" agents to attack our infrastructure. I mean I can see how it is much easier to our infrastructure than attack our troops. All it would take is a few actual cyber attacks on our grids and then light us up with some actual ground attacks through in being patient for another natural disaster and we are gonna feel it in a bad way.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

invision said:


> Omg, really? Business is involved at that level so they can increase prices, thus increase profits? Now that one got me laughing deep down, thanks for a good laugh to start a Monday off right.
> 
> Seriously, point out the facts of that statement... I would love to educate myself some of your theories.


 maybe you should get off the dark side of the moon and pay attention to what's going on in the world. Idiots like you keep laughing and don't have a clue, who do you think prospers when there's a war going on? the poor slobs who have to fight it?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Sept 10th 2001, Rumsfeld stood on TV and said: By some estimates the Pentagon can not track up to 2.3 trillion dollars in spending. The National Debt at the time was 5.8 trillion. The equivalent of half of the national debt was not traceble and unaccounted for. We all know what happened the following day.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> maybe you should get off the dark side of the moon and pay attention to what's going on in the world. Idiots like you keep laughing and don't have a clue, who do you think prospers when there's a war going on? the poor slobs who have to fight it?


Your talking about defense contractors? So you really think Federal Ammo or Boeing are over there going come on guys duke it out? Yes, certain business do prosper from war, that is why the are in business, maybe they internally root for it, but I highly doubt that they are knee deep in starting it... Btw - thanks for the idiot comment, real mature


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

invision said:


> Your talking about defense contractors? So you really think Federal Ammo or Boeing are over there going come on guys duke it out? Yes, certain business do prosper from war, that is why the are in business, maybe they internally root for it, but I highly doubt that they are knee deep in starting it... Btw - thanks for the idiot comment, real mature


It's absurd to think that defense contractors don't lobby for more military action. Sure, they may get contracts in peacetime too, but they make exponentially more when Uncle Sam has two or three wars going at a time. These companies make money off every single soldier that is in harms way.
Sadly the best export America has any more is militarized democracy applied with American made and supplied bombs, beans, and band-aids. It's an unfortunate business, and there's definitely corruption but no one will do anything about it for fear of sounding 'unpatriotic'.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> It's absurd to think that defense contractors don't lobby for more military action.


Look, it's not absurd to hypothesize that defense contractors profit from war. Heck, we can actually demonstrate this by examining financial statements. The problem is we can't move from this conclusion backwards down the logic chain to arrive at the proposition you advance.

If you have evidence that defense contractors are paying lobbyists to lobby on their behalf for the US to launch a new war, then please post that evidence. I'd love to see it.

Secondly, despite my holding politicians in very low regard I'd be surprised if the majority of politicians who were lobbied would buy into "we'll donate money to your campaign if you vote for a war which will increase our profits."


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

It's not a matter of whether they donate money to political campaigns or superPACs or not, they do. Google it.

Money=Speech

So donations=contracts being favored when military is deployed (and it is perpetually being deployed)

That's pretty much the same thing.

I don't personally care about defense contractors being competitive (ex-military, duh), but we have to at least admit they are not the greatest proponents against US military intervention. 

They're not angels, and that's fine, because we don't pay them to be angels, we pay them to be better than the rest of the world at making weapons of war. They just don't need to game the system is all.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> It's not a matter of whether they donate money to political campaigns or superPACs or not, they do. Google it.
> 
> Money=Speech


You're making many unwarranted logical leaps here. Donating money to a PAC does not equal "lobbying for more military action." They could be lobbying for funding for a weapon that they've developed, they could be lobbying for increasing the funding for research, they could be lobbying for tax treatment that is favorable to the firm, etc.

It's a jump of magnificent proportions to take evidence of lobbying and conclude that this proves that they're convincing politicians to launch a war.

If you want to point the finger at people/groups who agitate to get us into wars, look at foreign policy specialists, look at NGOs who want us to embark on nation building exercises, look at churches that want us to intervene to stop atrocities, etc. Behind each of these groups are motivations that are plausible and that politicians could buy into. A defense firm asking a Senator to vote for war because the defense firm wants to increase its profits is a real stretch.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

How is it illogical to think that they support the use of their products?

Fast food restaurants want to sell burgers and shakes.

Tire companies want everyone to buy more tires.

So its an illogical leap to think that the military industrial complex hopes any less for their product?

So yeah, whether its in dark rooms and off the books, or right out in public, they support our being involved militarily in the world because that means $ for supplies, $ for munitions, $ for feeding troops.

That seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> If you have evidence that defense contractors are paying lobbyists to lobby on their behalf for the US to launch a new war, then please post that evidence. I'd love to see it.


I apologize in advance because I haven't done extensive research on the subject but wasn't JFK assassinated because his policies would have ended the Vietnam war and ultimately deminish profits to the military industrial complex like Bell Helicopter? If they are capable of assassinating a president, then what makes you think they won't directly lobby politicians. At least lobbying is legal. Course none of that was proven.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> How is it illogical to think that they support the use of their products?
> 
> Fast food restaurants want to sell burgers and shakes.
> 
> ...


Well, Bechtel runs the Los Alamos National Laboratory where nuclear weapons are designed so does that mean that they're lobbying politicians to launch a nuclear war so that such a war would drum up more work for the laboratory they manage?

Do auto body shops lobby Congress to pass laws which prohibits the use of carbon fiber in auto bodies because forcing manufacturers to use sheet metal will mean more billable hours for the auto body shops?

Do tire companies lobby congress to pass laws which mandate more abrasives be put into asphalt so that tires will wear out faster?

Look, most defense appropriations for hardware have such a long lead time that it's near impossible for an order for a weapons system to be filled in response to a war. Secondly, defense appropriations for weapons systems are not made in response to war conditions, they're made in response to political decisions about the state of the military and how they will respond to future crisis.

How's that saying go "Son, your mouth is writing checks that your body can't cash."

You're arriving at conclusions and stating them as fact when you don't have any evidence of these facts, you have provided no reported testimony of defense companies trying to pull strings to start wars, and well, sticking to such fairy tales puts you in the camp with people who believe that Fred Flintstone type men existed at the same time as dinosaurs.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Bobbb, of course, you need to start with the insults.

But whatever, of course, you are categorically incapable of being wrong about anything.

Nevermind the point of the topic.

I simply stated that it isn't a leap to think that these companies support not only our military actions but the overall use of the stuff they make and sell around the world (Israel right now).

Or maybe Halliburton and KBR would rather world peace break out, so their shareholders go broke and workers get laid off.

I think maybe you need to explain how you think they are the only companies that are lobbying against their own interest, there, Fred Flintstone, because they are lobbying, look it up yourself.

Dude you are so busy tripping all over yourself to enlighten us all with your infinite wisdom that you often try to argue with facts and logic.

And the saying is "Don't write a check with your mouth that your a** cannot cash."

http://campaignmoney.org/blog/2012/08/02/report-748-lobbyists-donate-romney-campaign

Now, if they are giving money to politicians, is that to support the rapid downsizing of the military? Maybe the widespread use of pot and bongos? Perhaps they maybe, just maybe, wanna make more money.

Which requires us to be at war with someone.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> But whatever, of course, you are categorically incapable of being wrong about anything.


Yes. Here's a strategy I suggest we all follow. Before we write anything where we stake out a position we should know the topic well. Before we write anything about which we are in doubt we should research the topic and resolve the issue on which we are in doubt. When you don't know a topic then refrain from participating in the discussion in any authoritative fashion. Don't shoot from the hip and write things which sound good but about which you don't really know anything.

Follow the above and you'll find that when you do engage in debates, you will significantly improve the odds of not being wrong.

Look, you don't see it when I pass topics by because I don't have enough background on the material, all you see is when I do chose to engage on a topic and so, when I do, I enter the debate with a command of facts and reason which I'm already in possession of or I've factchecked my position before I make a comment. I'm never going to go out on a limb and stake out a position and then, after the fact, try to dredge up supporting evidence or discover that I didn't know what I was talking about. Too embarrassing to do that.



> I simply stated that it isn't a leap to think that these companies support not only our military actions but the overall use of the stuff they make and sell around the world (Israel right now).


No, what you wrote was _"It's absurd to think that defense contractors don't lobby for more military action."_ This is a direct linkage between lobbying and military action. That's a huge stretch. I'll repeat my request, if you have evidence that this goes on, then please present that evidence. I'd love to see it. Show me that evidence and I'll concede the point to you. My follow on question is why you don't know about the evidence before you conclude that this activity goes on?



> Which requires us to be at war with someone.


No, all that defense contractors require is that the military buy their equipment. Look at history. Defense contractors sold a lot of military gear designed to address the threat that the USSR posed to America and yet we were never at war with the USSR.

It takes a decade or more to design a fighter jet or an aircraft carrier or a submarine. It takes years to build these weapons. The purchasing decisions are not predicated upon if we're going to go to war with Panama in the next 3 months.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Do auto body shops lobby Congress to pass laws which prohibits the use of carbon fiber in auto bodies because forcing manufacturers to use sheet metal will mean more billable hours for the auto body shops?


No... but companies that make hybrid technology lobbied for legislation that required auto companies produce a portion of their vehicles with better mpg.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

some people will never get it..there are many things the MSM will report on and there are many things that they will not report on.

*151 Congressmen Derive Financial Profit From War

Blood money stains the hands of more than 25% of members of the U.S. House and Senate*

By Ralph Forbes

Who profits from the Iraq war? More than a quarter of senators and congressmen have invested at least $196 million of their own money in companies doing business with the Department of Defense (DoD) that profit from the death and destruction in Iraq.

According to the latest reports, 151 members of Congress invested close to a quarter-billion in companies that received defense contracts of at least $5 million in 2006. These companies got more than $275.6 billion from the government in 2006, or $755 million per day, according to FedSpending.org, a website of the watchdog group OMBWatch.

Congressmen gave themselves a loophole so they only have to report their assets in broad ranges. Thus, they can be off as much as 160 percent. (Try giving the IRS an estimate like that.) In 2004, the first full year after the present Iraq war began, Republican and Democratic lawmakers-both hawks and doves-invested between $74.9 million and $161.3 million in companies under contract with the DoD. In 2006 Democrats had at least $3.7 million invested in the defense sector alone, compared to the Republicans' "only" $577,500. As the war raged on, so did the billions of profits-and personal investments by Congress members in war contractors, which increased 5 percent from 2004 to 2006.

Investments in these contractors yielded Congress members between $15.8 million and $62 million in personal income from 2004 through 2006, through dividends, capital gains, royalties and interest. Sen. John Kerry (D-Mass.) and Rep. James Sensenbrenner (R-Wis.), who are two of Congress's wealthiest members, were among the lawmakers who garnered the most income from war contractors between 2004 and 2006: Sensenbrenner got at least $3.2 million and Kerry reaped at least $2.6 million.

Members of

the Senate Foreign Relations and Armed Services committees which oversee the Iraq war had between $32 million and $44 million invested in companies with DoD contracts.

War hawk Sen. Joe Lieberman (IConn.), chairman of the defense-related
Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, had at least $51,000 invested in these companies in 2006.

Sen. Hillary Clinton (D-N.Y.), who voted for Bush's war, had stock in defense companies, such as Honeywell, Boeing and Raytheon, but sold the stock in May 2007.

http://www.americanfreepress.net/html/151_congressmen_derive_financi.html


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

You should know already, man, that anything I post you just dismiss as propaganda.

But, hey, Ill concede my point to you if you can prove that defense contracts are never lobbied for.

Fast food companies lobby
Pharmaceutical firms lobby
Petroleum companies lobby
Environmental groups lobby
Literally EVERYONE lobbies.

But the defense contractors? 
:halo:

Yeah, right man.

Go ahead and sell that bridge.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Is World War III about to start?"

Until very recently I thought WWIII was very very unlikely. Because where was the advantage to anyone? The most likely time for it to happen would have been in the 50's and 60's and that is in the past. But now I can see a scenario that could make it happen. The whole world's economy is ready to collapse (how can it not?). All governments know this fact. So it is conceivable to me that if just one thinks all is lost anyway, why not go out fighting. It only takes one to start WWIII.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> You should know already, man, that anything I post you just dismiss as propaganda.


No, anything that you post is a furtherance of your goal of never admitting that you're wrong. Watch.



> But, hey, Ill concede my point to you if you can prove that *defense contracts* are never lobbied for.


You first made this claim _"It's absurd to think that defense contractors don't lobby for *more military action*"_ and I've repeatedly noted that defense firms do lobby, that they lobby for more defense contracts, but that they do not lobby for politicians to launch a war so that they can boost their profits.

So what do you do in light of my rejection of your claim? You move the goalposts, you abandon your position, you adopt my position, and then you create a strawman position to assign to me, you pretend that I claimed that my objection was centered on your claim that defense contractors lobby government.

Most people when caught with their pants down, like you were caught, would have the integrity to man up and admit that they went too far down the wrong path, but no, not you, you have to twist and turn, naked before us all, in order to put a salve on your ego and avoid admitting that you were wrong. Sadly, we all see you doing this and you're not fooling anyone, yourself excepted of course.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I utilize a feature under MY ACCOUNT at the top if the screen. Under that is a CONTROL PANEL where you have the option to place a member on IGNORE LIST. 

If you're tired of the insults and constant badgering of a member, it's like placing duct tape across the hole where their bile is expelled on the board. 

There's only one name on my list.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have 5. Get tired of the same thing from Libs


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

So your trying to say lobbyists and the politicians who serve them who are supported by the military industrial complex don't constantly advocate "arming the rebels" or "getting munitions and supplies to" [insert rebel group here].
Isn't that the same thing?

Haven't you heard a thing that John McCain and his cohorts have said over the last 20 years?

http://www.iraqwar.org/micomplex.htm

It's always "arm the rebels" because that means more money for them than "press for diplomacy".

They also advocated arming the Libyan rebels, the Syrian rebels, the Bosnian rebels, the Iraqi rebels, etc.

Did they not?

Let's go back further.

Beirut? Somolia? Vietnam? Korea?

These companies have been making billions and billions from supporting unneccessary wars for decades.

Your argument that somehow defense contractors are angels who would NEVER support military intervention is laughable.

But hey, whatever.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Your argument that somehow defense contractors are angels who would NEVER support military intervention is laughable.
> 
> But hey, whatever.


I have to thank you for providing skeptical conservatives an insight into how a liberal argues even when they are beaten.

Here you use the tactic of putting words in my mouth while you simultaneously disown your own position. Priceless. I never argued that defense contractors are angels, I argued against your claim that they lobby for politicians to initiate military action. I'm not putting forth a claim, I'm disputing your claim. So why rather than defending your claim by providing evidence in support of it are you instead making up crap, saying that what you just conjured up is my claim and then proceeding to hold me responsible for defending a position that you made up and assigned to me?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> I have 5. Get tired of the same thing from Libs


Wow, he's got all 5 of us on ignore? It must be scary hearing stuff that doesn't agree with your every point of view.


----------



## glorysue (Nov 18, 2012)

In the End times there will be war and rumors of war and famine, I'm a Prepper and Christian, I believe we are in those times! Get to know your maker!


----------



## glorysue (Nov 18, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Just don't flood yur asses to Texas thinkin we'll baby sit ya'll.
> 
> Bring food and ammo for you and your family. Liberals will be refused.
> We'll find out if any slipped in when the workin starts.


Lol you got that right Moby!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> I have 5. Get tired of the same thing from Libs


I'm not on that list am I?


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

There is no other point of view.

There's Bobbb.

All knowing, all powerful, incapable of humility.

*serjtankian*
Praise Bobbb and pass the ammunition!

*waynesworld*
Were not worthy, were not worthy, were scum!

No one can even argue with him right, so he kindly teaches us how wrong we are.

This is not the beginning of WW3.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I'm not on that list am I?


Nope. Just those whom I get tired of the same crap. Sorta like changing the channel on TV


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

hillobeans said:


> Wow, he's got all 5 of us on ignore? It must be scary hearing stuff that doesn't agree with your every point of view.


Not scary just the same stuff over and over!! So don't patronize me.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> some people will never get it..there are many things the MSM will report on and there are many things that they will not report on.
> 
> *151 Congressmen Derive Financial Profit From War
> 
> ...


Great information...thanks for posting..!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

tenOC said:


> I utilize a feature under MY ACCOUNT at the top if the screen. Under that is a CONTROL PANEL where you have the option to place a member on IGNORE LIST.
> 
> If you're tired of the insults and constant badgering of a member, it's like placing duct tape across the hole where their bile is expelled on the board.
> 
> There's only one name on my list.


Works better than an aspirin. Only thing is now I'm wondering if those who treat members in such vile ways aren't trolls that have come here to disrupt the ideals of this great site.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Viking said:


> Works better than an aspirin. Only thing is now I'm wondering if those who treat members in such vile ways aren't trolls that have come here to disrupt the ideals of this great site.


Be cautious who you label as a troll. My mother is one, and sits beneath a bridge eating the bones of those who dally... Grin.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Common sense, it's a commodity that is in short supply these days. :nuts:


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Be cautious who you label as a troll. My mother is one, and sits beneath a bridge eating the bones of those who dally... Grin.


I think I've met her, dang near took a leg off. However, I escaped unscaffed.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Be cautious who you label as a troll. My mother is one, and sits beneath a bridge eating the bones of those who dally... Grin.


WOW, we might be related?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I'm not on that list am I?


Damn you beat me to it...

Hey Admins, have the development team add the ignore feature into the mobile app, since I use it 99.99% of the time on my iPad instead of PC..


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Be cautious who you label as a troll. My mother is one, and sits beneath a bridge eating the bones of those who dally... Grin.


Norwegians know about those kinds of trolls, seems to me I was threatened when I was young and too rambunctious that the trolls would get me if I didn't behave.


----------



## ralfy (Oct 12, 2012)

Four decades of casino capitalism are about to end.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Truth! We have been on the brink of WW3 since just after WW2. It will happen but not today.


Yup. my words exactly.idiot leaders who think they are a reincarnated pharaoh don't help.:factor10:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

You mean like Thhhhiiissss... LOL I think he thinks this is where he came from.... LOL


----------

